# Strings And Beyond 20% Off With Free Shipping To Canada Over $35



## Guest (Nov 26, 2017)

That's the deal for Cyber Monday.

Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!

Code: CM20


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2017)

Drink your milk.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Missed the sale, but thanks for the link, they got great deals!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2017)

KoskineN said:


> Missed the sale, but thanks for the link, they got great deals!


I still got a better deal when L & M had my brand and gauge on sale 3 for $13 CAD. I bought around 30 packs.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been wanting to get an acoustic pick up and they have 15% off on Fishman or Baggs. Damn around $220 Canadian.


----------



## ProSpecStrings (Feb 4, 2017)

Canada's newest on-line store for strings and accessories. Pay in Canadian $ and get fast shipping. www.ProSpecStrings.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2018)

ProSpecStrings said:


> Canada's newest on-line store for strings and accessories. Pay in Canadian $ and get fast shipping. www.ProSpecStrings.com


That's good to know. Free shipping, low prices and no tax are what you are up against. But to support small Canadian business I would pay a bit more.


----------



## ProSpecStrings (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you and maybe someday I will be a LARGE Canadian business, I can do free shipping above $85CDN and my prices are fair.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2018)

ProSpecStrings said:


> Thank you and maybe someday I will be a LARGE Canadian business, I can do free shipping above $85CDN and my prices are fair.


You might want to get a merchant membership here so you can promote your sales etc...


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

ProSpecStrings said:


> Canada's newest on-line store for strings and accessories. Pay in Canadian $ and get fast shipping. www.ProSpecStrings.com


$49.59 for T-I George Benson's? Pass.


----------



## ProSpecStrings (Feb 4, 2017)

JazzyT said:


> $49.59 for T-I George Benson's? Pass.


Show me cheaper.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

ProSpecStrings said:


> Show me cheaper.


Thomastik-Infeld George Benson Nickel Flat Wound Jazz Guitar Strings: $34.99 USD = $43.10 CAN. I wait for a 15% off coupon, too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2018)

I paid $12.99 for 3 packs of Super Slinkys. Who would pay $50 for a single pack?


----------



## Casey86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks for the link. Ordered 6 sets of John Pierce acoustic strings at $7us each, free shipping.
Yeah!


----------

